# to sell someone short



## zualio

*H*ow do you say sell someone short? *T*o sell someone short is to have low expectations for that person despite their good ability or other things they had good but someone puts emphasise on something negative about them. 
*[snipped, Frank06, moderator]*


----------



## DotterKat

Try either *maliitin *or *matahin*.

Maliitin comes from liit meaning _small_. The verb maliitin connotes underestimating or belittling someone.
Matahin comes from the root mata meaning _eye_. The verb matahin is the equivalent of "to look down upon" someone.

An example, following the thought you expressed in your text above:

Huwag mong *maliitin*/*matahin* ang sinumang sundalo.  Maging sila man ay kawal sa harap linya ng labanan, mekaniko o maski tagapagluto, lahat sila ay tagapagtanggol ng bayan.

Do not (belittle/undervalue/underestimate/debase/demean) any soldier. Whether they be a soldier at the front lines of battle, a mechanic or even a cook, they are all protectors of the country.


----------



## autumnsoliloquy

Miscellaneous Tagalog nugget:

*Mata pobre*: a person who looks down on / belittle others based on race,religion, status, background, etc.

(mata - eye, pobre - spanish loanword meaning 'poor')


----------

